# Marneus Calgar



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi everyone-- I'm selling this Marneus Calgar on Ebay. This is painted to a level which got to the final cut for Golden Daemon, but did not place. It's perfect for any Ultramarines player, and it's at a very affordable price. If you'd like to buy it direct from me, that'd be awesome-- I can cut the price down a little bit since Ebay won't be taking a cut.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320979559758


----------

